# waldo's new bed



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

this is an envelop bed i found on pinterest. waldo loves to burrow and snuggle so i thought it would great for him. it was super super easy to make!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cute pics. Pinterest is filled with awesome ideas. There's always awesome recipe ideas on there. I've saved so many lol. But have yet to make any! Tomorrow I'm going to make a white chicken chili. I can't wait. I've only made it once before.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Waldo is such a doll, and I love his name!! Great bed! Lulu has 3 of those types of beds. 1 is a Susan Lanci cuddle cup and 2 were made for her by Pidgeonsheep--one of the members on here. She especially loves them after a bath! If I had not read about chis loving to borough and snuggle under cover on the internet, I would have fought Lulu to the death over wanting to burying under the heaviest covers at the foot of the bed and sleep 100mph!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol lulu'smom close on the spelling!   if you have any updated pics of lulu in it i would be more than happy to post em up on my fb ^^ so glad ur still using them!

waldo looks adorable in that pillow bed!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That's so comfy looking. I love your beds.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Waldo definitely seems to love his new bed, he looks so comfy in there!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Great job! I love pinterest. There are so many helpful ideas and great recipes on there.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love Pinterest! I've been on there a lot the past year for wedding and nursery ideas! The bed is so cute and I love the color purple! Great work!


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

What a cute bed looks comfy and your furbaby loves it


----------

